# Anyone pay Sudwala fees with Amex?



## Blondie (Sep 2, 2008)

I wondered if they take Amex and have not heard back from them yet! TIA


----------



## cedars (Sep 2, 2008)

I tried to pay my 2010 Sudwala fees however just received an email back from Niky advising there has been a delay in the Gov't setting the school calendar and they don't expect it to be set until November.  She will advise when it has been set. MaryAnn


----------



## decolady424 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have always paid with my Amex.  Better for currency conversion I think.


----------



## DorotaG (Oct 16, 2008)

I pay with AMEX too.
Just today I was able to pay my 2010 levy. Interesting twist: I own 2 weeks, and one was banked with RCI immediately, as for the second one, Niky is asking if I want to put it in the rental pool. Apparently 2010 WORLD SOCCER CUP TO BE HOSTED IN SA - certain matches to be played at the Nelspruit Stadium ( Mpumalanga ) ± 35km from Sudwala. The organizers of the SA-FIFA World Cup will be including accommodation of Timeshare establishments. This affects owners with the following weeks falling - between the 6 June 2010 to 13 July 2010 i.e. One of my weeks falls in that period.  

Niky says:
_We cannot advise of the actual amount that will be paid out at this stage as this still needs to be determined, per resort ; cancellation clauses; actual occupation etc.  Should you elect to put your week in the “Sudwala 2010 FIFA Rental Pool”, at this stage you are guaranteed that you will paid at least the equivalent of that Years levy (but possibly more), depending on the Resort receiving a confirmed reservation into your week by the latest 15 December 2009. 

After this date, if the Resort has not received a confirmed reservation for your week, your week could be released back to the resort. 

At that stage you could then still Bank your week with RCI, and use for exchanges.

We are unsure of the actual logistics at this stage but will keep you informed as soon as we hear any other further news as it unfolds. 

So unless you are planning to use this ‘108H09’ 2010 week for your own exchanges, may I suggest that you hold back your banking of your ‘108H09’ week for 2010 and placing it into the Resorts Rental Pool. We could always bank it after Dec 2009, or sooner depending on further news? 

Kindly remember, once you have committed your week you cannot change your mind as the Resort will be committed_.

For the price of the maintenance fee, I think I will just bank it with RCI, but what "possibly more" means?  I have not made my mind yet as what to do. And would you think this would effect the trading power of the week? (most likely not, knowing RCI  )


----------



## decolady424 (Oct 16, 2008)

DorotaG, that is very interesting!!  I also own 2 wks at Sudwala and paid my MFs yesterday - came to only $350 for both weeks!!  Such a great exchange rate!

My weeks do not fall in that date range, but I would have seriously considered Niky's offer.  I trust that what she says is true.  And I agree with you, there will be no difference in RCI trading power! 

Good luck!


----------



## DorotaG (Oct 16, 2008)

I think this is what I will do, will keep you informed what if enything happens with my week! I usually turn it to RCI points, but I think I can survive without it.


----------



## decolady424 (Oct 16, 2008)

How many points can you get for these weeks?  What is the benefit to doing this?  I really don't know anything about points. Thanks!


----------



## DorotaG (Oct 16, 2008)

To deposit it to points you would have to get one actual points resort and open RCI points account. Than you are allowed to deposit up to 3 (I think) "week only" resorts per year into points. Sudwala red 1 bdrm is 29000 points, which is not a lot, but gives me more flexibility and pretty good per point cost (specially now with good exchange rate again). I like having options of exchanging with weeks and with points. Usually leave weeks for easier exchanges (none of my weeks are tiger traders), use points for my more difficult vacations. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Snorkey (Oct 22, 2008)

if I have II resort, can I put it into II account also for exchange?


----------



## DorotaG (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't believa Sudwala exchanges in II


----------



## Snorkey (Oct 23, 2008)

Does that mean I can only trade with RCI?

I thought there was a way you can put any TS under your TS.  So if I have II TS, I can put RCI TS under II TS.

Does that make sense?  

Where is the best place to get Sudwala 1 bedroom or hotel size TS?
I am looking for just dirt cheap MF TS.  I prefer II TS but if only RCI TS offers it, why not.

thanks!


----------



## Susie (Nov 7, 2008)

I just got the same email.  My week falls during these games.  I do not think I'm going to take up her offer.  Lets see what they are worth...might be other avenues to explore.


----------



## abdibile (Nov 9, 2008)

Snorkey said:


> Does that mean I can only trade with RCI?
> 
> I thought there was a way you can put any TS under your TS.  So if I have II TS, I can put RCI TS under II TS.
> 
> ...



You only can exchange a timeshare with the exchange co it is affiliated to (or the independents like DAE).

Some are affiliated with II, some with RCI, others with both.

Most SA timeshares are only with RCI.

But if you do not have an RCI account, you can sign up for one in SOuth Africa and prepay for 5 years, which is way cheaper than getting an RCI account elsewhere.


----------

